# help



## sllindsey (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there a code for exam under anesthesia?  I know that there is one for a pelvic exam.  My company has a mobile anesthesiolgist and she says there is a code.  Another question that i have is if she goes in and puts the patient under and the Dr. cancels the surgery, how does she bill for that?  She is using a subsq visit, but that doesnt sound right to me.  She should use the anesthesia code with the reduced service modifier right??? please help!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 13, 2009)

Question#1 / Exam under anesthesia.  
If you're talking about a physical exam under anesthesia, no there is not a code for it.  You could use 01999 but be ready to prove medical necessity.  There are some codes throughout the CPT book that have exam under anesthesia based on the anatomical region.

Question#2 / Case cancelled after induction of anesthesia
This should be billed base + actual time like any other anesthesia - no modifier necessary.  
The reasoning for this is anesthesia has commenced and the anesthesia provider's service is not reduced by the cancelation of the case because provider still performed pre-anes eval, induction of anesthesia and extubation and/or attendance until the patient could safely be placed in the care of the post anesthesia care unit/attending physician.

Julie, CPC


----------



## sllindsey (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I will forward this info to the Doc...


----------

